# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Bérénice, petit amour au coeur trop gros et aux poumons très abîmés

## mademoisellecha

Voilà, j'ai parlé d'elle dans G&D il y a quelques jours : Bérénice est une chienne Westie de 7 ans que je connais depuis qu'elle est bébé et que ma mère et moi avons récupéré provisoirement, car son maître ne s'occupait pas bien d'elle (avec le consentement du mec je précise). Mais le provisoire, vu l'état de la chienne, risque de durer car nous la condamnerions en la rendant à son propriétaire, qui n'a aucun sens des responsabilités envers elle et ne la soigne pas ou mal malgré une pathologie très lourde.

Depuis au moins juillet 2013 (seule ordonnance que j'ai retrouvée dans son carnet de santé), Bérénice souffre d'une respiration extrêmement difficile qui fatigue son coeur. Elle était donc traitée pour une cardiopathie X ou Y, au Vetmedin, et avait également une cure mensuelle de Furozénol (diurétique). 

La semaine dernière, ma véto qui la voyait pour la première fois lui a fait d'urgence une piqûre de cortisone pour soulager sa respiration pénible (efficace), et m'a dit qu'elle pensait surtout que son problème respiratoire était lié à une fibrose pulmonaire, courante chez le westie. Et donc, que la chienne n'était pas traitée pour la bonne maladie depuis 6 mois (ou plus?). 

J'ai trouvé ça sur la fibrose pulmonaire du westie : http://regexcel.ek.la/la-fibrose-pul...stie-a78949157

L'écho cardio réalisée cette semaine valide cette hypothèse car si le coeur est un petit peu trop gros (oreillette droite), c'est loin d'être le souci majeur. Même s'il est fatigué à cause de la respiration bruyante et haletante due à la fibrose, il n'est selon ma véto pas la priorité à traiter. En raison de la lourdeur du traitement mis en place pour soulager la fibrose, le Vetmedin est arrêté.

Bérénice est en surpoids (12kg), car mal et trop nourrie toute sa vie durant. L'objectif est donc de la faire maigrir le plus rapidement possible (elle mange désormais des RC Obesity) afin d'améliorer son confort de vie, et pour le moment, de la laisser sous cortisone car cela l'aide à respirer plus paisiblement (hors moments d'excitation comme par exemple le matin, la sortie pipi, où la respiration redevient bruyante, sifflante, haletante). On doit retourner chez le véto dans une semaine pour faire un petit point. Elle est toujours sous diurétique, sous vasodilatateur et sous théophylline.

Donc, voilà. Bérénice sort très peu et dans notre jardin uniquement car la moindre ballade l'épuise; c'est un crève coeur de la laisser à la maison lorsque je sors courir avec ma chienne car Bérénice n'a que 7 ans, elle a depuis toujours un caractère de gros bébé, elle est joueuse, joyeuse, c'est un amour qui s'il le pouvait passerait sa vie à nous lécher les mains et nous faire la fête.

Mais son petit corps ne peut plus  ::  et nous devons à contre-coeur calmer ses ardeurs lorsqu'elle nous dit bonjour le matin, ou à tout autre moment de la journée. 
Sa peau fragile nécessite un bain par semaine au Pyoderm; n'osant même plus la porter pour la mettre dans la baignoire, je lui fais désormais son shampooing dans mon bac de douche... bref, j'aménage vraiment sa vie pour que tout lui demande le moins d'effort possible, car même faire ses besoins (pousser) lui coûte... 

Le jour de son échographie cardiaque, elle était visiblement très stressée. Lorsqu'elle stresse, elle hyperventile mais sa respiration endommagée fait que trop peu d'oxygène passe dans son sang. Sa langue est alors devenue toute bleue et le vétérinaire échographiste m'a dit qu'il fallait penser à l'euthanasie dans un cas de cyanose aussi aigu. 

 ::  ::  ::  mais elle n'est pas comme ça tout le temps... Lorsqu'elle est au calme, ses muqueuses sont encore assez roses (je n'arrive pas à trouver d'image pour me référer mais j'ai l'impression que ça va...  :: )

Ma véto nous a dit de ne pas espérer trop fort, elle ne vivra pas vieille, mais cette épée de Damoclès au dessus de la tête d'un si jeune chien, si joyeux, si VIVANT, me brise littéralement le coeur... Idem lorsque je l'entends tousser à fendre l'âme, ou respirer comme une petit tuyau, lorsqu'elle fait un petit effort : squik squik! pauvre loucette

Je voulais vous mettre une photo mais Bérénice se jette sur moi pour me lécher les chevilles, le visage, les mains, bref tout bout de peau qui dépasse  ::  donc je l'ai prise en traître lorsqu'elle faisait un petit somme. 


 
Voilà, je lui fais un petit post ici car je ne sais pas comment les choses vont se passer pour elle, et que j'ai très peur. J'ai peur qu'elle s'étouffe, qu'elle fasse un infarctus, une embolie, j'ai peur tout le temps. J'ai peur qu'elle meure toute seule sans nous, mais aussi, que nous devions prendre la décision de l'aider à partir car elle ne respire plus assez...  ::  Je n'ai jamais vécu avec un animal condamné, jamais fait euthanasier un animal si jeune, Bérénice est encore petite et elle se bat pour vivre, elle se battra jusqu'à son dernier souffle si court soit-il  :: 

Nous devons juste lui offrir les meilleures conditions de vie possible maintenant, et nous préparer au pire, mais que c'est  dur  :: ...

----------


## malko

Je comprends ce que tu ressens.
Dauzac est né avec un coeur trop gros, mais n'a été diagnostiqué qu'à presque 2 ans.
Depuis il est sous traitement et à vie, son état général reste pas trop mal, mais son rythme cardiaque est toujours anormal. il a bientôt 5ans et demi
On nous a conseillé de lui éviter les efforts trop grands, mais comme pour notre vieux Pirate, cardiaque lui aussi, nous avons choisi de les laisser mener leur vie, à leur rythme, tout en sachant bien qu'ils resteront moins longtemps, mais en ayant profité à fond.
On sait aussi qu'on peut le perdre à n'importe quel moment.
En plus c'est un chien très sensible, une vraie éponge, donc j'essaye au maximum de ne pas angoisser pour qu'il ne le ressente pas, mais c'est pas toujours évident

Courage  ::

----------


## inari

Je ne connais pas cette maladie chez le chien, mais chez l'humain si, j'ai deux proches atteints, pour les deux c'est due à la prise de substances qui ont détérioré les poumons (drogues pour l'un, médicaments pour le coeur pour l'autre), c'est effectivement très fatiguant comme maladie. 
Est ce que ta véto t'a parlé d'aerodawg ? http://www.trudellmed.com/animal-health/aerodawg ça permets de faire prendre des inhalateurs aux chiens (bronchodilatateurs, corticoïdes), je ne sais pas si ça peut aider dans des cas comme ça 
Bon courage en tout cas

----------


## intemporelle

Petite  puce , elle  semble toute douce , elle a plein d amour  , c est tellement !tellement  important

----------


## mademoisellecha

Merci pour ton message Malko, c'est vrai que c'est dur de la calmer alors qu'elle est toute pimpante, à l'instant encore je n'ai pas réussi à la laisser derrière la grille en allant faire faire un pissou à Noa, mon autre chienne, je l'ai prise avec nous (il y a un chemin et des champs à 30m de la maison) : elle a tapé un sprint de fou (enfin c'est surprenant vu son petit corps de boudin), elle était tellement contente...

Difficile de faire entendre raison à toute cette joie de vivre! Je comprends qu'on puisse choisir de laisser l'animal vivre la vie la plus normale possible...

Bon, hormis en ce qui concerne la bouffe, passion n°1 de Bérénice dans la vie... là on est très strictes, rien d'autre que sa gamelle d'obesity même si elle nous fait une vie pour une pauvre croûte de fromage à table. 

C'est con, faire baisser son poids est une question de vie et de mort et on choisit la vie  ::  , mais lui éviter que son souffle et son coeur s'emballent est tout autant une question de vie et de mort et c'est vachement plus dur de lui dire "non" quand elle est fofolle.. (elle comprend pas "fais doucement")

Et inari, merci pour ton lien, je vais en parler à ma véto la semaine prochaine mais à vrai dire j'aimerais voir avec elle s'il n'est pas possible d'acheter ce type d'appareil pour oxygéner ses poumons ? Elle a des corticoïdes et un vasodilatateur en comprimés.. Du coup je chercherais plutôt un truc genre masque à oxygène pour chien  ::  Si ça se trouve c'est une idée conne et ça servirait à rien (ou alors ça n'existe carrément pas), mais bon, qui ne tente rien..?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Petite  puce , elle  semble toute douce , elle a plein d amour  , c est tellement !tellement  important


C'est la gentillesse et la douceur même ! Impossible de ne pas craquer, et son ptit museau punaise, bon on le voit pas sur la photo mais elle n'a pas vu de toiletteur depuis des mois et elle a une super frange de poils  ::  ça lui fait une bouille d'enfer

On fond complètement pour elle  ::  

Même ma chienne Noa, qui est d'ordinaire raciste avec les petits chiens blancs ( ::  je sais pas pourquoi elle les a dans le pif) est sympa avec elle. Tout le monde la kiffe, ma pauvre petite misère sur pattes  ::

----------


## malko

C'est vrai que c'est dur
Au début aussi, j'interdisais toute course folle, balade à son rythme, mais partir courir comme un fou sur des dizaines de mètres je le stoppais. Mais c'est sa passion, il adore ça courir, en général il le fait 3-4 fois par balade, et le reste du temps, il vit sa vie, à son rythme.
Idem avec le vieux Pirate, c'est un chien fugueur qu'il est impossible de lâcher donc toujours en laisse-longe. Depuis 3 ans et demi, nous avons un étang avec terrain clôturé, il a enfin découvert la liberté totale de mouvement, les longues traversées à la nage, ... Quand il force trop, on compense en ajoutant temporairement un traitement pour soutenir encore plus son coeur.

En tous cas, je vous souhaite encore de très longs moments ensemble !

----------


## loulouk

peut-être que ta noa sent que cette petite chienne n'est pas comme les autres ? 
les chiens ont une sensibilité et une empathie parfois inouie face aux souffrances des autres  :Smile: 

pauvre petite puce quand même ...

----------


## mademoisellecha

Bon, moi je trouve que sa langue est un peu bleue. Pas bleue-bleue, elle est quand même assez rose dans l'ensemble, mais bon, rose un peu violet au centre de la langue quoi. 
Lundi ou mardi je ne sais plus, la véto qui l'a vue a vérifié ses muqueuses et les a trouvées OK, mais je ne savais pas ce que ça voulait dire à ce moment-là et je n'ai pas regardé, c'est idiot. Puis il y a eu l'épisode de l'écho stressante et de la langue vraiment toute bleue. Puis maintenant j'ai les jetons et je lui ouvre la bouche toute les trois heures. 

Vous connaissez quelqu'un qui a été dans un cas similaire avec l'oxygénation du sang pas terrible, comme Bérénice ? Comment réagir ? Comment savoir quand réagir d'ailleurs ? Quelles sont les conséquences immédiates et à long terme d'une cyanose ? 

Faut que je rappelle ma véto demain mais si quelqu'un a déjà vécu ça..?

----------


## malko

je n'ai jamais eu à vivre un cyanose très importante comme chez ta louloute, mais j'ai retenu qu'en cas de cyanose + difficulté respiratoire, c'est urgence véto et autant que possible maintenir le chien allongé sur le côté pour l'aider à mieux respirer

Courage

----------


## Kybou!

> Difficile de faire entendre raison à toute cette joie de vivre! Je comprends qu'on puisse choisir de laisser l'animal vivre la vie la plus normale possible...


 ::  

Pour son surpoids, je te conseille vivement de la passer aux croquettes Acana light and fit (qui sont bieeeeeeen plus efficaces que les RC Obesity) ! Ici: http://www.zoofast.fr/acanaadultligh...g-p-12537.html (attention, le stock est bas, il ne faut pas traîner et pour le délai de livraison, il faut compter 12-14 jours)

Pour le reste, vu que mon chien est enfin de vie, bah je comprends pleinement ! Peu importe le temps qu'il lui reste à vivre, ce qui importe, c'est comment elle va le vivre ... Qu'elle profite (et vous aussi!), bcp de courage et merci pour elle en tout cas  ::  !

Et pour les balades, ben vive la poussette, au moins elle participe comme les autres aux sorties  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Tu sais mellecha, essaie d'éviter de te poser autant de questions, ça va te bouffer la vie pour rien ... Personne ne peut savoir exactement comment ça évoluera (ni combien de temps il lui reste) ... Mon chien est en fin de vie pour un cancer des sinus ... Au départ, on m'avait dit qu'il aurait tout au plus 2-3 mois d'espérance de vie ... Ca fait 8 mois et il est encore là (et je dirais que franchement, ça va quoi, y a des jours avec et des jours sans) ... Même son véto hallucine et pourtant ...

On m'avait également dit qu'il perdrait de plus en plus de sang avec le temps (par la truffe), qu'il tomberait forcément en anémie ... Ouais bah écoute, au mois de juillet, il a subitement arrêté de saigner de la truffe et l'anémie, on l'attend encore ... Il a eu une PDS jeudi dernier, c'est très bien vu son âge/la maladie ...

Essaie de profiter un maximum, de vivre au jour le jour, de ne pas aller lire 10 000 trucs qui n'arriveront peut-être jamais ... Dans ce genre de situation, franchement, faut limiter au max les "peut-être" et les "et si", sans ça, tu deviens complètement fou et c'est terriblement destructeur ... Ton moral, s'il n'est pas au top, Bérénice le ressentira donc bon, essayez de mener une vie la plus normale possible ... C'est pas simple hein, ça m'a demandé 4 mois perso (et encore aujourd'hui, quand mon chien a un coup de mou, c'est panique totale, j'ai le tiroir-caisse là-haut qui part en vrille) ... Mais bon, ça s'apprend et c'est bénéfique pour tout le monde: le maître comme l'animal au final ...  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Quand ce sera le moment, tu le sentiras, crois-moi, tu le sauras ...

----------


## mademoisellecha

merci merci *merci* pour vos messages  ::

----------


## Chenille

::  à toutes les trois

----------


## malko

oui, c'est certain que ça s'apprend.
Quand j'ai appris que Dauzac pouvait partir à tout moment, j'ai pleuré tous les jours. Et puis à force on se fait une raison, et on apprend surtout à profiter au maximum
Idem quand l'an dernier Enigme a commencé ses crises d'épilepsie, ça été très dur émotionnellement, je pensais la perdre à chaque fois, alors qu'au final sa vie n'est pas en jeu, mais ça nous a aussi beaucoup rapproché toutes les deux, au point que lors de sa dernière crise, elle est venue à moi, comme elle pouvait, pour avoir de l'aide.

Je comprends bien par quoi tu passes, on cherche d'abord à comprendre, à savoir quoi faire, à se rassurer comme on peut, et ensuite à accepter la situation

Et je souris en relisant ton premier message, j'avais pas fait gaffe que la miss adore léchouiller tout ce qui passe, mon Dauzac fait pareil, c'est un chien très très très anxieux, et ça l'apaise beaucoup de léchouiller, que ce soit nous ou ses congénères. Il faut le voir chez le véto, 30kg de stress grimpé sur les genoux comme un bébé et qui me léchouille le visage à n'en plus pouvoir  :: 

A nouveau plein de courage, et des grattouilles aux poilus

----------


## mademoisellecha

Ce soir Bérénouce la douce va à peu près bien. Elle est à mes pieds sous le bureau, sereine. Mon ptit ourson polaire  :: 

Demain j'appelle ma véto pour lui demander à quoi m'en tenir rayon cyanose. J'ai même envie de lui ramener à la clinique pour en avoir le coeur net : est ce que l'arrêt du Vetmedin est en cause dans le manque d'oxygène dans son sang? Ou est ce que ses muqueuses étaient déjà pas rose fluo à son avant-dernier RDV mais que ce n'est en fait pas si alarmant? Voilà voilà.

Je fais tout mon possible pour être cool en sa présence, par "cool" j'entends "pas stressée". Je la regarde, je lui parle, je l'apaise quand elle s'agite un peu trop, je masse son petit corps tout rond.

Pour les croquettes, Kybou, je crois que tu m'avais déjà conseillé les Acana par le passé, à moins que ce soit Taysa, je sais plus. Je vais les commander sur zoofast en espérant que mon sachet d'obesity tienne jusqu'à la livraison; avec le transporteur de zoo+, GLS, j'ai attendu ma dernière commande plus d'1 mois malgré mooouuultes relances  ::  j'espère que c'est pas le même transporteur sinon on est pas rendus. 

Merci pour vos encouragements et je vous tiendrai au courant demain. 

Il y a un truc spécial qui me lie à cette petite oursonne; on va dire pour faire simple qu'elle et moi avons manqué de soins de la part de la même personne. C'est très con mais pour cette raison j'éprouve d'autant plus de solidarité à son égard. A défaut de réparer cette injustice, on va faire tout ce que l'on pourra pour que la vie de Bérénice soit la plus cooooool possible  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Ha, et aussi, je me demandais,

Noa est de nature anxieuse, assez soumise, tristounette certains jours mais bon, on s'est jamais affolés pour ça : on va se promener, on lui lance un caillou et ça repart (c'est sa passion elle fait collec').
Les premiers jours où l'on a recueilli Bérénice, j'ai bien vu que Noa était pas trop bien dans ses pattes; Bérénice est pot-de-colle avec elle (quand Noa arrête de marcher, le nez de Bérénice lui rentre dans le ionf - littéralement, c'est pile les bons gabarits pour  :: ), et Noa avait tendance à être plus nerveuse en sa présence. C'est depuis qu'on l'a adoptée notre seul chien à bord, elle n'est pas habituée aux autres chiens. 

Puis la respiration de Bérénice intriguait vraiment Noa mais lui faisait aussi un peu peur, elle nous lançait des regards genre "C'est quoi ce truc? Qu'est ce qu'on fait de ça les gars?"

Bon bref on l'a mise sous Zylkène 450. Là on en a pour 2 semaines et demi/3 semaines je dirais, et on continuera si on voit que c'est nécessaire (ça marche bien, Noa est relax), mais vu le coût mensuel du traitement vital de Bérénice, les 50 euros de Zylkène par mois, j'avoue qu'ils sont durs à sortir (je sors un prix à la louche mais là j'en ai eu pour 42 euros, 2 plaquettes).

Donc je me demandais, est ce que c'est bien de lui administrer le Zylkène en cure, juste pour la période  d'adaptation ? Ou  bien est ce qu'il vaut mieux continuer ensuite ?

----------


## Kybou!

Allez, plein de courage, un max d'ondes positives et on te soutiendra dans cette aventure si tu le souhaites ! Donne-nous vite de bonnes news de ton oursonne et fais de gros câlins à la miss pour moi (mais ça, à mon avis, elle a déjà largement son quota lol  ::  ! 

Pour Zoofast, il me semble que tu n'as pas le choix, c'est GLS je crois ...  ::  

Pour le truc spécial qui te lie à elle, je comprends TRES bien ahah, tu me rappelles quelqu'un ...  ::

----------


## malko

Avant j'utilisais l'équivalent humain du Zylkène pour Dauzac, pour environ 10€ par mois/30kg, mais la compo à légèrement changée et je n'ose plus l'utiliser. Mais je donnais en cure, jamais en continu

En revanche, j'ai de très bon résultats sur d'autres chiens avec l'ananxivia (produit véto naturel entre 15 et 20€ par mois/30kg), en cure cette fois. On en donne pendant un mois, on stoppe et en général, pas besoin de reprendre. Je le fais essentiellement sur mon vieux qui a des périodes d'angoisses 2-3 fois par an, sans qu'on comprenne pourquoi, et ça lui fait beaucoup de bien
Je l'ai aussi utilisé pour Enigme en prévention les 2 fois où nous nous sommes rendues à l'ENVA, et elle était beaucoup plus détendue que d'habitude, et ce malgré la route.

----------


## Kybou!

> Là on en a pour 2 semaines et demi/3 semaines je dirais, et on continuera si on voit que c'est nécessaire


En fait, le truc, c'est que souvent, on compte 3 semaines pour que le traitement fasse vraiment effet (ou pas d'ailleurs lol) ... Donc, si tu pouvais le faire 1 bon mois, ce serait bien je pense ... Après, pour le budget, je suis bien placée pour comprendre outch ...

----------


## lili2000

Si le zylkène marche bien et qu'il faut refaire des cures, sur internet, on peut le trouver moins cher

Bon courage ...

----------


## mademoisellecha

Ok pour le zylkène,

eeeeeet

je reviens de chez le véto, et la langue de Bérénice est tout à fait normale !!  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  je suis TELLEMENT CONTENTE putain ! 

Je vais devoir rentrer à Paris demain, et la laisser aux bons soins de ma maman, mais je vais revenir vendredi car elle a un petit checkup à faire chez le véto (Noa aussi d'ailleurs), et ma mère doit sortir vendredi soir donc il faut quelqu'un pour s'occuper des 2 gonzesses. 

Bon, voilà, je suis trop soulagée, pas de cyanose, et on est descendues de chez le véto à la pharmacie pour prendre ses comprimés de théophylline (ça fait au moins 300m à pieds cette histoire  :: ) du coup grosse sieste pour Bérénice, et là elle respire sans bruit  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

j'ai réussi à l'avoir  ::

----------


## gamba

Oh la bichonnette  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Elle est vraiment trognonne !  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Retour de chez le véto, depuis un mois que nous nous occupons d'elle, Bérénice a perdu 900gr ! C'est pas trop d'un coup ? 

Bon, sa langue est toujours bien rose, tout va bien, on va diminuer le dosage de cortisone pour voir ce que ça fait car moins y'en a mieux c'est... et si c'est moins bien on revient au dosage initial. La véto nous a de nouveau dit que malgré ses améliorations respiratoires, nous devons garder à l'esprit que c'est sa maladie qui l'emportera (grosse casse baraque car c'est vrai que quand on la voit maintenant on pense plus du tout au fait qu'elle est en fin de vie). Cela peut arriver dans quelques mois, un an... 

Mais j'ai lu ici plein d'histoires de chiens condamnés qui ont vécu plus longtemps que le prédisait leur véto  ::  et ma Bérénice a la pêche. Pourvu que ça dure le plus longtemps possible ainsi  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Ouais les prédictions véto du genre, tu peux t'en tamponner le coquillard royalement hein ... Scoub, on lui donnait 3 mois donc à moins que ton véto ne s'appelle madame Irma ... Mystique, sur ce forum, il ne lui restait que quelques semaines/mois ... Ca fera 2 ans en mars et elle est tjs là ... 

Allez Bérénice, va falloir roxer du poney Poulette, on compte sur toi !  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Le moment "la vie c'est trop dur" du séchage post-shampoing  ::

----------


## Kybou!

C'est de la maltraitance ! J'envoie un mp à la modération !!!!  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Ouiiii c'est pourquoi ?  :: 



(là on essayait de lui couper les poils qui dépassent de partout et qui se dégueulassent le plus vite, genre pattes, menton etc., sauf que bon on est pas toiletteurs et le résultat est comment dire  ::  euh intéressant)

----------


## malko

ahah, on a le même genre de pwals à la maison, couper, c'est le mal, tu coupes d'un côté, puis tu veux égaliser de l'autre mais tu coupes pas pareil, donc tu réégalises du premier côté et ainsi de suite, tu te retrouves avec un chien plein de trous dans les pwals  :: 

Rien ne vaut la toiletteuse (quoi que pour cet hiver, monsieur malko n'a pas voulu qu'on fasse tondre les filles, mais c'est moi qui galère à brosser et rincer  ::  )

----------


## gamba

Hiiiiii
Eh oui c'est un métier, moi aussi la seule fois où j'ai "toiletté" un chien le résultat a été abominable  :: 
Je suis sûre qu'elle voudra profiter longtemps de tous vos bons soins et qu'elle fera tout pour faire mentir le véto cette mignonne.

----------


## mademoisellecha

Mais grave. Bérénice est une petite leçon de vie sur pattes. 

Un jour, son maître, auquel elle voue un culte d'amour, l'a laissée en garde chez des amis à lui, et est parti je ne sais où pour je ne sais combien de temps (il faisait ça souvent). Elle était désespérée de ne plus le trouver nulle part. Alors Bérénice, munie de ses 12kgs d'amour, de ses 4 pattes hautes de 15cm et d'une détermination à toute épreuve, est partie le chercher. Elle s'est sauvée de chez les amis auxquels elle avait été confiée pour le retrouver. C'était l'été, il faisait chaud, je ne sais pas si elle souffrait déjà de sa fibrose mais même sans : elle a parcouru 8kms pour le retrouver, elle a été retrouvée les pattes esquintées par la route, deux jours plus tard. Vous imaginez le courage de ce petit machin ? Son abruti de maître lorsqu'il a eu vent de l'histoire n'a même pas accouru pour la récupérer. Cette histoire me déchire. 

Donc voilà, la Bérénice, c'est un héros. Elle peut compter sur nous pour l'aider à être un petit héros velu qui continue de profiter de la vie. Et qui n'aura plus jamais besoin de faire des kilomètres à pattes le cur brisé par l'abandon.

Sinon, pour en revenir aux poils et pour que chacun range son mouchoir, c'est pas l'envie qui manque de l'emmener se faire toiletter (même s'il faudrait passer trois heures à expliquer au toiletteur que non, on ne veut pas de la coupe "westie cucul", on kiffe Bérénice avec son air de mouton hirsute), mais on lui évite vraiment tout ce qui pourrait accélérer sa respiration et son coeur, déjà que dans mon bac de douche quand je la shampouine autour des oreilles et tout ça elle se met à haleter comme un marathonien, donc bon, le toiletteur, ce sera dans une autre vie.. 

Tant pis  ::  Béré s'inscrit dans la liste des victimes capillaires de ma mère (en fait on est 2 dans la liste  ::  ma mère tenait absolument à me couper la frange quand j'étais enfant et le résultat était toujours calamiteux)

----------


## lili2000

Vous avez pensé au toiletteur à domicile ?
 Un de nos chien (croisé caniche) ne supportait pas le bruit de la tondeuse au début (même les ciseaux c'était dur), la toiletteuse a tout fait aux ciseaux, elle a mis 3 heures en tout (donc elle a pris le temps qu'il faut !).
Les fois d'après, çà allait mieux car il était plus habitué.

----------


## mademoisellecha

Ha, on va peut-être devoir l'envisager un de ces quatre le toilettage à domicile, là ça commence à être la fête du poil. Le problème c'est que pour l'instant financièrement les deux chiennes coûtent vraiment un bras (l'ulcère à l'oeil de notre grande ne veut pas guérir je vais aller voir s'il y a pas un post là-dessus pour en parler). 

Bon, sinon, là je vais passer tout le mois chez ma mère avec nos loutes, et je n'avais pas vu Bérénice depuis environ 10-15 jours, la métamorphose est impressionnante! Bérénice n'est plus en surpoids et ses bourrelets de nuque ont disparu  ::  Avec un pesage approximatif (genre je me pèse sur une vieille balance de l'an 1 à aiguille et je me repèse après en tenant le chien dans mes bras), elle est à 10kg (on est partis de 12 il y a un mois et demi-deux mois). 

On voit très bien qu'elle est moins gênée pour se relever de la position allongée sur le côté, la différence se voit aussi lorsqu'elle trotte, avant c'était vraiment un basculement "avant-arrière" comme mouvement, genre, je suis super fat et je peux pas faire autrement, là elle trottine comme un petit chien normal  ::  voilà, c'est trop cool, j'espère que cette perte de poids fait également du bien à son coeur, en plus du confort physique visible qu'elle lui apporte.

----------


## Emma38

Qu'a-t-elle au cœur, mellecha ? Il bat trop vite ? Elle est belle, Bérénice et elle a un joli nom  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Salut Emma, le coeur de Bérénice est fatigué à cause d'une maladie respiratoire dont elle souffre, la fibrose pulmonaire, et qui lui fait respirer péniblement et parfois par halètements. D'où un effort cardiaque supplémentaire. Elle a aussi un cœur un peu trop gros mais ce n'est pas le plus grave de ses ennuis de santé ! En tout cas, elle est sous traitement et se porte comme un charme, relativement à son état. 

J'essaierai de vous faire un film de sa prochaine sortie de bain c'est à tomber par terre d'amour.

----------


## Emma38

Oui j'avais lu mais je pensais qu'elle avait une pathologie cardiaque, alors que l'état de son cœur découle de sa patho pulmonaire. Qu'Est-ce que c'est rageant de savoir que le pronostic est très réservé, elle est si choupinette...

J'veux bien voir un ptit film, j'adore les westies !

----------


## mademoisellecha

Bon, ben aujourd'hui je voulais vous faire le petit film choupi de séchage post-shampooing mais c'était un peu un jour "sans" pour Bérénice donc je l'ai pas lavée pour pas la faire ch***... 
Aujourd'hui elle a revu son maître et je crois qu'elle somatise un peu  ::  je sais pas si les chiens en sont capables mais elle a un coup de moins bien depuis. Ce soir elle halète ++ même allongée, en plus tout à l'heure elle s'est faite pincer par Noa car elle en voulait à sa gamelle, elle est toute retournée ma petite boulette. Pas une bonne journée.  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Petite Poulette va  ::  ... Pour son ancien maître, si tu sens que ce n'est pas une bonne chose pour elle, mets les choses au clair avec lui, la prio, c'est le bien-être de Bérénice ! 

Courage, ça fait partie du lot malheureusement les jours "sans" ...  ::  Des papouilles à la belle  ::

----------


## gaelle6757

papouilles à la belle  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

sprint de petit mouton dans ta direction =  ::  ::  :: 

edit : je vous mets Noa en spoiler sous son plus beau jour, lors de la même ballade  ::  



Spoiler:

----------


## gamba

Qu'elles sont belles  ::

----------


## Chenille

Rhoh mais pourquoi pas une vidéo  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Ho merci pour elles :: hé mais vous avez vu, dans mon premier post je disais que Bérénice ne pouvait pas se promener car elle était trop pourrite, et de plus en plus (bon ça dépend des jours) elle est tellement heureuse de pouvoir se rouler dans l'herbe (et dans la boue  :: ) et renifler des choses nouvelles qu'elle arrive à réguler à peu près son souffle et court vaillamment pour faire la même balade que nous par petits bouts. Bon des fois j'écourte parce qu'elle n'avance plus, je rebrousse chemin avec Noa qui me regarde genre "comment oses-tu  :: ", je range Béré, je repars avec Noa qui ne comprend plus rien à la vie et on fait une grande balade que toutes les 2. /pas galère

Mais bon voilà elle se promène finalement  :: , et puis ça lui permet de croiser d'autres chiens lorsqu'on revient vers les maisons, elle aime bien, c'est trop l'aventure. Mon petit lapin  :: 

@Chenille : pasque mon téléphone est trop vieux  ::  faut que j'emprunte un appareil photo aux voisins. Bientôt!

----------


## SarahC

Aaaaaaah! Je savais pas qu'elle avait un sujet ici! Maintenant je peux la "matérialiser" la cocotte! Yes!  :: 
(HS: je ne me lasse pas de ton avatar, il me fait sourire à chaque fois  :: )

----------


## mademoisellecha

Béré a pensé à toi aujourd'hui Chenille  ::  elle s'est roulée dans une énorme bouse pendant qu'on se promenait  ::  passage au dogwash obligatoire en rentrant j'étais ra-vie. 




(1'22"  :: )

----------


## Chenille

Le chien de chiffons poilus  ::

----------


## SarahC

Oh la la, elle est chouchou la petite mèmère! Ca va être dur de la laisser qd tu bougeras, c'est vraiment un chouchouchien!  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Des nouvelles de Bérénice  :: 

Elle a encore minci, la véto est hyper satisfaite et nous aussi, elle a atteint son poids de forme donc on va arrêter les obesity. Maintenant elle mange en deux fois car elle est vraiment trop goulue, et lors de son ancien unique repas du soir elle dévorait tellement qu'ensuite elle avait des hoquets de ouf pendant 2h qui la fatiguaient vachement. Là ça a l'air de lui aller, elle a un peu moins faim le soir, c'est cool. 

Je la trouve pourtant pas en super forme, mais c'est peut-être est-ce juste que je ne l'avais pas vue depuis le mois dernier et que je n'avais plus l'habitude; puis elle est mince quoi, je l'ai toujours vue plus ou moins boulotte, du coup ça lui donne l'air malade alors qu'au contraire c'est bon pour elle de perdre du gras ! mais bon, le chemin du retour de la ballade de ce midi s'est quand même fait dans mes bras parce que ça avait l'air un peu trop dur. 

Sinon, ma mère s'est improvisée toiletteuse, c'est une catastrophe  ::  Béré ressemble vraiment à rien, je vais essayer de l'emmener se faire toiletter cette semaine, jpense que son état le permet. 

Gros kif de retrouver mes chiennes pour quelques jours  ::

----------


## malko

Génial
La baisse de forme vient aussi peut être de la chaleur qui arrive. J'espère qu'elle va continuer à aller bien et à profiter !!

----------


## mademoisellecha

Bon, je crois que Béré a franchi un palier de "moins bien" dans sa maladie. Je mettais ça sur le compte de la chaleur comme tu dis malko, mais même, je trouvais qu'il y avait un truc qui cloche, ma mère aussi. Donc demain, véto. Ma louloute  ::

----------


## DROIT DE VIE

Quel dommage, elle est si mignonne... Mon petit bouchon qui a une MVD est en pronostic réservé depuis octobre 2013, aujourd'hui en avril je vois qu'il fatigue plus  ::  J'ai du mal... mais le mien est beaucoup plus vieux...
J'espère pour cette meringuette que ce n'est qu'un mauvais passage.

----------


## gamba

Bichette j'espère que ça va aller pour elle  ::

----------


## gamba

Alors comment s'est passée la visite?

----------


## mademoisellecha

Je n'arrive pas à joindre ma mère depuis ce matin... j'en saurai plus ce soir  ::

----------


## Kybou!

On attend les news !  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Merci vous êtes chou

----------


## DROIT DE VIE

MelleCha ? Alors ?  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

OK, bon, ma mère m'a envoyé un mail pour me dire qu'elle avait dû décaler son RDV à jeudi, d'une parce que Bérénice a eu deux jours "avec" consécutifs aujourd'hui et hier et surtout parce qu'elle a dû, d'autre part, gérer un débordement de fosse septique surprise en début de journée  ::   ::   ::  

RDV jeudi donc  ::

----------


## DROIT DE VIE

C'est sûr qu'un débordement de FS, c'est mortel !!! Bon p'tite puce allait bien, ça peut attendre 2 jours ! Merci pour les news... ::

----------


## Kybou!

Alors, qu'a dit le véto et comment va Bérénice ?

----------


## mademoisellecha

Bon, bin je comprends rien à ce que me dit ma mère, mais en fait il n'y avait pas rdv hier, la véto qui suit Béré revient de vacances à la fin du mois donc comme la louloute est stable (ma mère trouve vraiment que ça va)... la consult attendra le retour de sa véto!  :: 

Par contre ma mère va faire venir une toiletteuse à domicile pour alléger un peu la touffe sur pattes qu'est Bérénice actuellement, avec les beaux jours ça lui fera du bien. C'est plus cher mais il n'y aura pas le stress du déplacement.

----------


## gamba

C'est cool qu'elle aille bien! Son coup de mou venait peut-être bien du retour de la chaleur finalement? Gratouilles à la petite Béré  ::

----------


## Chenille

On attend l'avant/après  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

T'ES REVENUE  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

"Skype avec les ienchs"

----------


## SarahC

Trop chouette !  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Héhé ! Demain toilettage à domicile pour Béré. Même moi j'ai jamais eu droit à un luxe pareil  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

::

----------


## Kybou!

Désolée mais ...  ::  !

----------


## mademoisellecha

Ouais comme tu dis ! C'est un petit rat blanc maintenant. Il y en a une où on voit mieux le changement mais sur cette photo-là elle est dans mes bras et je viens de découvrir, sur cette photo donc, la tronche que j'ai après 3 jours à chercher Bianca partout, et franchement, c'est moche, je vous épargne.

----------


## DROIT DE VIE

> 


Qu'est-ce-qu'elle est belle !!! ::

----------


## Kybou!

Sinon, elle a la ligne dis donc !  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Notre Bérénice d'amour a eu une journée très difficile hier. Elle ne pouvait plus s'allonger, ne voulait plus manger. Elle respirait de plus en plus mal. 

A 21H, ma maman, conduite par notre voisine, l'a emmenée aux urgences vétérinaires. Un kilomètre après avoir quitté la maison, Bérénice s'est éteinte dans les bras de maman, qui s'est occupée d'elle comme d'une reine pendant ces cinq derniers mois et qu'elle adorait, sous ses baisers et ses caresses. 

Je vous remercie toutes de m'avoir lue, conseillée et encouragée sur ce post, je n'ai pas la force de faire plus long, je sais qu'il fallait s'y attendre mais je suis anéantie. 



Que ton repos soit doux, ma vaillante petite noute.

----------


## inari

Oh non mademoisellecha, c'est tellement triste. la photo est magnifique, elle respire l'apaisement que cette petite puce a du enfin connaître auprès de vous.

----------


## SarahC

Oh nooon, pauvre pupucette  :: 

De tout cur avec toi et avec ta maman, car ce départ, même si "prévisible" (comment accepter l'inacceptable, après tout ?) n'en ai pas moins triste...  :: 

N'en tire pas des conclusions de "spirale de X Y ou Z" par rapport à Chanou, hein, c'est événement, aussi triste soit-il est et reste indépendant du reste. Je te dis cela, car tu as forcément dû y penser au moins qq secondes dans le contexte global.  :: 

Bérénice a eu une super fin de vie grâce à toi et à ta maman. Ne l'oubliez pas, car ces moments-là sont super importants pour eux.

----------


## gamba

Oh non Bérénice  :: 
Je pense fort à vous…  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Courage miss, beaucoup de courage ...  ::  

 ::

----------


## Delphane

::  à toi et ta maman...

----------


## malko

courage à vous
La puce a eu droit au meilleur pour ses derniers mois. Elle est partie entourée d'amour. 
Merci de lui avoir offert d'aussi bons moments  ::

----------


## Naloune

Bye bye Bérénice, courage à vous 2  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Merci, c'est vraiment dur elle n'avait que sept ans ma doudou, mais au moins elle est partie de la plus douce façon qui soit : en confiance dans les bras de la personne qui veillait le mieux sur elle. Quelque part je suis soulagée, j'avais peur depuis son arrivée chez nous qu'elle meure seule en s'étouffant dans son sommeil... 

Ça va faire un sacré vide dans la maison de ne plus l'entendre respirer comme Dark Vador, de ne plus la voir se rouler comme un chiot sur son tapis pour se sécher, de ne plus devoir ruser pour qu'elle ne bouffe pas les croquettes de Noa, puis son regard mon dieu mais vous l'auriez vu.. Bérénice n'avait vraiment QUE de l'amour dans les yeux. Je suis démolie, la vie est horrible en ce moment, mes animaux disparaissent dans la nature ou s'endorment pour toujours, j'ai envie de hurler.

----------


## Kybou!

Je comprends tellement ton chagrin et ta rage ...  ::  

 ::

----------


## Chenille

Pas de mots, quelle sale période pour toi et ta mère, le cumul doit être lourd à porter... Je vous souffle plein de courage, tenez bon et accrochez-vous à ce qui l'est ne serait qu'un peu  :: 

 ::  Bérénice...

----------


## Mizuhime

Que dire face à une telle "série noire"?!
Beaucoup de courage à ta maman et à toi...
C'est tellement injuste même si ce "court" temps que la puce a vécu chez vous, a été le plus heureux de sa vie et ça n'a pas de prix...

Ciao petite puce...

----------


## confetti

Une grosse pensée pour vous et votre petite chienne qui a eu une belle fin de vie auprès de vous .  ::

----------


## nat34

::

----------

